# Nat redirect port to 2 destinations



## dipdill (Jul 24, 2012)

Right now I have port 162 forwarded to 1 server on my private network.
I want to build in a little redundancy and have the traffic mirrored and sent to 2 servers.  Is it possible?  I have added just a second line in the natd.conf to forward...

natd.conf

redirect_port udp 192.168.1.34:162 162
redirect_port udp 192.168.1.51:162 162

But only .51 receives the traps.  Do I need to use something else to do the port forwarding?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2012)

You can't forward it to two different hosts.


----------



## gkontos (Jul 24, 2012)

You can use CARP for this matter. 

Alternatively, you could try PF's load balancing.


----------

